# Miriam Lange oops



## xxl_efant (28 Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

heute trug Miriam wieder mal ein umwerfendes blaues kurzes Kleid. Um kurz vor 7:00 hat Miriam gezeigt was sie drunter trägt. Leider hat meine Technik versagt und ich konnte den Cap nicht saven.

Hat jemand die Bilder?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Q (28 Juni 2013)

wer suchet, der findet:

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...la-finger-erben-rtl-punkt6-28-06-13-100x.html

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...angela-finger-erben-mit-ups-28-06-2013-a.html


----------

